# 2008 Kona Jake, JTS, and MJ Pics



## kmoses (Jan 17, 2006)

other pics from Kona 2008 lineup here:
https://www.bike2build.nl/morepics/kona2008/index.html


----------



## MarcelDuchamp (Jan 22, 2004)

No neon green?! travesty...


----------



## ratspike (Mar 14, 2006)

Much as I like the obnoxious colors Kona has used the last couple of years I think these look really nice. Now if only they'd done the Major Jake in British Racing Green...


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

i like the green in the first picture...


----------



## justinb (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm also a sucker for the downtube panel. Looks classic.


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

I like the bars on the JTS. It looks like the Jake might have them too. Anyone know what bars those are?


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Look like the new FSA compact wing aluminum. My gf just got a pair for her CX and I like them. Not sure she does as she's an ergo fan; but if you're a classic bend fan, they're nice and short reach/drop.


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I am not in love with the reach on my stock JTS bars. I might look into a pair of these if I don't like how my current bars feel in a cross race.


----------



## surly1x1 (May 31, 2007)

*Availability??*

Hi,

Anybody know approximately when Kona's next model year bikes start appearing in the shops? I've been looking at the '07 JTS, but now after getting a peek at the '08 models I'm torn as to whether I should hold on a little longer.

Thanks, and great forums.


----------



## skinny jay (Nov 27, 2006)

man, the bars on the jts in the first pic have a wild set up going on!


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

Think they got rid of the carbon seat stays on the Major Jake or just painted them over? Maybe went the way of the Major Major and made it all scandium...
I just picked up a slightly used Major Jake and I'm loving it.
A.


----------



## kmoses (Jan 17, 2006)

surly1x1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody know approximately when Kona's next model year bikes start appearing in the shops? I've been looking at the '07 JTS, but now after getting a peek at the '08 models I'm torn as to whether I should hold on a little longer.
> 
> Thanks, and great forums.


word from the kona rep on the mtn bike forum is that they still have some tweaking to do on most of the models, so an official release date hasn't bee established. I'm sure someone of the board that works at a bike shop dealing Kona can give an approximate date of when new models show. My guess would be sometime from October on.


----------



## kmoses (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm particularly excited about the carbon kona fork on the JTS and the upgrade to tiagra shifters on the Jake.


----------



## hawss (May 23, 2007)

*...some more pics*


















Looks like they have done away with the carbon seatstays on the Major Jake in favor of a full Scandium frame a-la Major Major, I wonder how light the new rig is.


----------



## Lord Taipan (Aug 10, 2006)

Any pics of a new Major Major?


----------



## Joe Chill (Jul 26, 2007)

So I just ordered the 2008 Jake from my local shop. I bought it because I wanted something out of the box that could handle almost anything. I am a newb to this whole cyclocross thing though. I would have just road home on one of the 2007's in the shop but I am a sucker for the hottest latest plus I realy dig the branding and frame.


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

I test drove an 07 JTS and like it alot. I'm debating if I should wait for the 08 or pick up an 07 at 15% off list.

Looking at the spec's it looks like the O7 has the Easton ultralight frame & Easton EC70X Carbon fork....

the O8's have the Kona 7005 butted aluminum frame with a Kona carbon fork

Looks like they both share the Shimano 105 drivechain.

The rims on the 07 are Mavic open sport

Rims on the 08 are Mavic Aksium.

Based on the pictures the handlebars may be different, but don't have any details.

Is the frame on the 07 better than the 08?

07 or 08?

gt


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

Oh, I just found out the 08 JTS is going to have FSA RD30 0S handlebars and FSA 0S-190LX stem...

Also 08 with Mavic Aksium wheelset & Maxxis Raze CX 700x35C tires

I don't know much about these components, any help would be appriciated


----------



## Archer (Aug 3, 2007)

*2008 JTS Pedals?*

Anyone know what type of pedals will be on the JTS this year?
Will they have last years Shimano PD M505.
If so, any feed back and experience with them is greatly appreciated. :thumbsup:


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, the JTS will have Shimano M505 pedals. I've got the specs for all of the 08 Kona's.


----------



## elisdad (Mar 15, 2007)

The M505 pedals came on my '06 JTS. They've worked fine for me so far. I switched to eggbeaters a few weeks ago, and am not loving it, so it looks like the Shimanos might be going back on.


----------



## wil (Aug 23, 2004)

I just noticed that the '08 Jake now feature a flattened top-tube, like on previous years Snakes! Or has it been this way since '07? I wonder if Kona has changed anything else about the Jake frame? Is the geometry the same? Did Kona just 'hand down' old Snake frames?


----------



## blownaway (Jul 27, 2007)

My spec's show same Kona 7005 butted aluminum frame for the 08 Jake as the 07. I don't know about the geometry though.


----------



## sucka free (Aug 31, 2005)

Why does it seem as though the rear derailleurs are long cages for the compact double cranksets? I can see why they would use long cages on the Jake since it has a triple, but why bother with them on the doubles?


----------

